# Using up your yarn stash for Christmas!



## Cali (Apr 9, 2012)

http://www.fynesdesigns.com/

about half way down the page....


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Really neat idea/s. Better than store-bought.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I can think of lots of more cuddly ways to use up my left-overs. I'll pass on what looks to me like a waste of perfectly good yarn.
I never was good at the artsy-craftsy stuff; just knitting and crocheting.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I can think of lots of more cuddly ways to use up my left-overs. I'll pass on what looks to me like a waste of perfectly good yarn.
> I never was good at the artsy-craftsy stuff; just knitting and crocheting.


 :thumbup: But for me knitting and sewing!


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

There's some nice ideas there, I especially liked the ice-skates!


----------



## BL44 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you. Lots of nice ideas there. I agree the skaytes are a good idea.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

I think it's cute.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I think that they are all lovely. There are some really talented people out there.


----------



## Lisadick (Jan 11, 2012)

Like it! And if you read the instructions, you're not really using a ball of yarn, simply wrapping a bit around styrofoam balls. Cute present for a knitting friend.


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

It's a good way to use up scraps.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I tend to use up any scraps I have to make rugs for animals. At least they get some warmth out of the scraps. Not one for too much decoration at Christmas time, now I am on my own.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Alto53 said:


> There's some nice ideas there, I especially liked the ice-skates!


Me too, really cute. Saved from the trash.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

I also make mats for animal shelters.....and the workers there tell me that a cat sitting on a colorful mat is more likely to be adopted than one who is not....I would not want to waste my yarn scraps in a way that would not help another ...

The only interesting item I see on that site is the burlap wreath....
julie


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

I was fascinated by the hanger one using pipe insulation ...You could poke any kind of fabric etc, in there and use that for a quick ...and replaceable base.... HUMMMMMmmmmmm


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

I thought there were some great ideas here


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That is really clever and people would know it was my house, too!!!


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

That is really nice wreath like the site thanks for sharing


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I can think of lots of more cuddly ways to use up my left-overs. I'll pass on what looks to me like a waste of perfectly good yarn.
> I never was good at the artsy-craftsy stuff; just knitting and crocheting.


Me, too.


----------



## Cali (Apr 9, 2012)

I think I'll make something like this... It's the perfect Christmas gift for a friend who is hosting a get together for a few of us knitters next week. I'm thinking pastels with a sprinkle of "snow" and maybe a few snowflakes... not sure.. will have to brainstorm... I've been knitting things for on cards for years... It's got me thinking... lol


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

I saw that wreath on "The Chew" where they were showing people how to make them.


----------

